# What kind of music do your tiels like? :)



## Horsebackrider (Apr 26, 2014)

All the tiels I know like a different kind of music!
Snowball and Beakers like 1870's fiddle music, and my friend's bird likes lullabye's...
And my aunt's African Gray liked kids songs, like The Wheels on the Bus Go Round and Round.
It's so cute how every bird likes a different kind of music, what do your tiels like?


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I play my mountain dulcimer for my birds, and Silver whistles along. They are also partial to Billy Joel.


----------



## Horsebackrider (Apr 26, 2014)

I practice my violin, my fids like listening to me play too


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Mine don't seem to mind any music I haven't found any that they HATE but I have found some that they LOVE -my neighbor totoro theme calms them down. They love Tequila, Birdie Song, If you're happy and you know it, The Addams Family and more I can't remember xD


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

One freaking direction, that's what he likes.

My cockatiel is a teenage girl.


----------



## Horsebackrider (Apr 26, 2014)

My aunt's African Gray loved if your happy and you know it, too 

One Direction? xD I never knew any bird who liked that, hehe


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

You can always tell when Blizz likes something...basically he'll leap at where ever it is coming from or just stare at it if he's a little nervous about leaping


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

I think Luma likes anything by Joe Hisaishi but other than that she doesn't seem to have a preference


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Tequilagirl said:


> One freaking direction, that's what he likes.
> 
> My cockatiel is a teenage girl.


:rofl:

I don't listen to music, but I remember a long time ago, Beaker really liked the song 'Swagger Jagger'. I would sing it to him when he had an off day


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't usually have music on. But the tv is always on, and they seem a lot calmer when it is. XD like they're trying to watch it. haha


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Horsebackrider said:


> My aunt's African Gray loved if your happy and you know it, too
> 
> One Direction? xD I never knew any bird who liked that, hehe


Now you know one! He specially likes some song with a whistle in it. He rarely sings along to anything except their songs.


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Well Pip used to get really excited whenever country music started playing on his radio.

Rocky I have only had for a couple of days, so we are still learning what he likes. But he can apparently whistle a rude song about Hitler, and when I played some songs written during WW2 (cheerful ones, like Tiggerty-Boo) he got quite excited. Before that I was playing The Lord of the Rings soundtrack, and he got really sleepy!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey loves Judas Priest, Megadeth, The Ramones, Ray Charles and Christmas music. It is funny to watch him headbang along to the first two and dance to the others.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

My cockatiel cookie isn't tamed and trained yet. So I just whistle to him and he whistles back and then starts shouting and whistling. But he doesn't whistles for long. Anyway, I read somewhere that cockatiels like Barbie girl by aqua. And I saw a video of a cockatiel singing if you are happy and you know it. But tiels don't sing and it will be hard to make him whistle right now. So wait till he is a mature bird.


----------



## elmoandgonzo (Jul 31, 2014)

How do you know if they like a song? I play Elmo the Elmo song but I'm not sure what he makes of it lol


----------



## kan3288 (Jan 28, 2013)

I leave the classic rock station on for Tango when he's home during the day by himself. I think he enjoys the sounds of Tom Petty, Bob Seger, and many of the other old rock bands


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

elmoandgonzo said:


> How do you know if they like a song? I play Elmo the Elmo song but I'm not sure what he makes of it lol


I base it on his reaction to the song. Birdie chatter and headbanging along, or dancing each time he hears a certain song is my indicator. "Breaking the Law" by Judas Priest is the song that gets the most reaction, followed by Ray Charles' "Hit the Road Jack", but he dances to a lot of songs.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I found a video of a cockatiel whistling the Adams Family Theme and played it quite a few times for Silver. He learned it! (I had to use a video because I can't whistle).


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Cookie Loves bob Marley, the others like anything with whistling in it.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Korvia said:


> Cookie Loves bob Marley, the others like anything with whistling in it.


Cookie is one cool bird! Bob Marley is awesome!


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Yoko's rule of thumb for music is "the peppier the better-er" :rofl:


----------



## Lu*lu (Jul 4, 2013)

My Neighbor Totoro soundtrack. Disney soundtracks, too!


----------

